# Early suzuki's?



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking at a 30 hp suzuki, early 90's. I was wondering if anyone has any comments on these. Also, does anyone know the weight of one of these? The guy says it has a couple hundred miles on it, but this thing looks really clean. Should I stay away from it since it has a couple hundred miles?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.iboats.com/Suzuki/bpe/20br2239


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link, very helpful!  Now on to the engine hours thing.  Is a couple hundred engine hours bad for an outboard such as this one?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Couple hundred miles? or hours? Either way, she's barely broken in.
Have it looked at by a professional mechanic if you don't have the knowledge
to check the outboard's mechanical and electrical components yourself.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I meant hours. Sorry about that.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

An outboard is supposed to be good for 2,000 hours the way the Gheenoe guys treat them. I know some crabbers that claim 4 times that much on the mid-range Suzukis.

Anyone else notice how many crabbers run Suzukis?

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I got a 1992 DT25 with a few hours on it and it runs like a champion.

Who's to say that motor wasn't beat to absolute poo WOT all the time. 

Zing dinging it.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Anyone else notice how many crabbers run Suzukis?
> 
> Best regards,
> Frank_S


As I recollect(which is leaving room for error), not a single commercial crabber, oyster or clam man uses 'zukes In St. Johns County, the main reason being that they are (according to a local dealer) "Hard to get."  I personally love Suzuki products, they're well engineered, easy to work on and rarely need said work(see: _user error_). The inshore commercial industry up here seems to favor Honda and Yamadogs. my $.02


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

My pqart of the family are commerical fishermen and been running merc opti's in the past and now they are running 140hp and 200hp zuki's 4-stroke. I have seen few of suzukis took some serious abuse in the lower unit with missing skeg and parts of s.s props. As it is still running on the water about 3 years now without any problems.

15-30hp zuke 2-stroke are strong powerful motor. I don't like portable zuke 4-strokes.

Only 140 and 200hp zukes are the best.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Like many things, (such as girls) looks are deceiving. I went to go check this thing out and the lower unit was all sorts of messed up. So I decided to pass with this outboard. On the lookout for a nice outboard in the 20-30hp range. Let me know if you want me to possibly take some things off your hands. Thanks guys


----------

